# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Nigella sativa, black cumin μαυροσήσαμο, μαυροκούκι

## jk21

Σε μια απο τις διαδικτυακες μου τσαρκες ,επεσα πανω σε μια ξενη σελιδα για ιθαγενη  http://chant-chardonneret.activebb.n...ne-miraculeuse

και ειδα να συζητουν για ενα σπορο ,που ειχα δει πριν καποιους μηνες ,και νομιζα οτι ηταν σουσαμι αλλα μαυρο (ετσι το πουλουσανε σε καταστημα με ειδη ζαχαροπλαστικης που ειχα παει για να παρω ασπραδι σε σκονη )  .Ψαχνοντα λοιπον για τον σπορο αυτο ,που ειναι στο φουλ αξιοσεβαστος στη Μουσουλμανικη θρησκεια ,αφου λεγεται οτι ο προφητης της ειπε οτι γιατρευει τα παντα εκτος απο το θανατο ,ειδα οτι και ο Διοσκουριδης ο δικος μας 

http://www.bitterbooze.com/nigella/

μελετησε το εντερο του με την ονομασια μελανθινον ελαιον ....


απο ιδιοτητες ; αντιμικροβιακες ,αντιμυκητισιακες ,για τα εντερα ,για τα νεφρα κλπ 

εδω στο τελος εκτος απο ενα χρησιμοτατο αρθρο για το σπορο ,θα δειτε και συνδεσμους με επιστημονικες ερευνες για αυτο 


https://kentromeletisarxaiasthourias...9%CE%BD%CE%BF/

*Εσωτερική λήψη*
• Είναι αποτελεσματικό ως παρασιτοκτόνο, ανθελμινθικό και αποτοξινωτικό του εντέρου.
• Μπορεί να αποτελέσει καλό σύμμαχο, μαζί με συνεργές ουσίες για την αντιμετώπιση της Κάντιντα.
• Για τις έντονες κρίσεις διάρροιας.
• Για τους κολικούς.
• Για τον τυμπανισμό και την μεγάλη συγκέντρωση αερίων στο έντερο.
• Για το βρογχικό άσθμα.
• Αναστέλλει την ανάπτυξη των στελεχών της Gram-ve βακτηρίδια.
• Αποτελεσματικό κατά των τριχομονάδων.
• Για τον πονόλαιμο και τον βήχα.
• Η δραστική του ουσία nigelone είναι άριστο αποχρεμπτικό.
• Η δραστική ουσία του, η θυμοκινόνη (thymoquinone) έχει ερευνηθεί διεξοδικά και έχει δώσει θετικά στοιχεία ως αντικαρκινικό, ειδικά για καρκίνους των εντέρων.


*Ανθελμινθικές:*Akhtar MS, Riffat S. Field trial of Saussurea lappa roots against nematodes and Nigella sativa seeds against cestodes in children. J Pakistan Med Assoc. 1991;41:185–7
*Αντιμυκητιακές:*Khan MA, Ashfaq MK, Zuberi HS, Mahmood MS, Gilani AH. The in vivo antifungal activity of the aqueous extract from Nigella sativa seeds. Phytother Res. 2003;17:183–6
*Αντιμικροβιακές:*Sokmen A, Jones BM, Erturk M. The in vitro antibacterial activity of Turkish medicinal plants. J Ethnopharmacol. 1999;67:79–86



και για e coli διαβαζω και για σταφυλοκοκκο χρυσιζων και για candida και τριχομοναδες κλπ 

δειτε μονο αυτη για μικροβια με in vitro και in vivo δραση 


http://pharmacologyonline.silae.it/f...42_Hossein.pdf

απο θρεπτικα συστατικα; πρωτεινη 20 με 23 %  και αρκετα ω6 και ω3 





ερευνες σε πτηνα ; 

http://www.medwelljournals.com/fullt...2009.1860.1863


The results of this study indicated that feeding growing chicks on diet containing natural feed additives as* black cumin seeds powder improved chicks performance, digestibility and decreased abdominal fat compared to the control group*. Further researches are needed to get better understanding of the effect of natural feed additives in poultry production and their beneficial impact on human health.


http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/jpn.12109/abstract

The present results indicated that regardless of supplementation level, dietary inclusion of* black cumin decreased* *E. coli** enumeration in ileal digesta and improved serum lipid profile and eggshell quality,* whereas the best intestinal health indices and haying hens' performance were obtained by at least 2% black cumin seeds.

http://www.ighz.edu.pl/files/objects/3428/66/pp261-270.pdf


Με βλεπω συντομα να το δοκιμαζω ...

----------


## jk21

και αυτο τα λεει ολα  και επιστημονικα ... για μικροβια ,μυκητες ,καρκινο  κλπ 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3642442/

εγω απλα παραθετω το  26.7 % πρωτεινη που λεει εδω 


The seeds of _N. sativa_ contain protein (26.7%), fat (28.5%), carbohydrates (24.9%), crude fibre (8.4%) and total ash (4.8 %).

και την υψηλή συσταση καρβακρολης 

carvacrol (6%-12%),

αφιερωμενη σε κεινον που ξερει ποιος ειναι  :wink:

----------


## kon82

Απο που μπορουμε να το βρουμε?

----------


## jk21

σε μαγαζια με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης και σε μαγαζια με βοτανα ,μπαχαρικα κλπ αν οχι συνοικιακα ,σιγουρα στο κεντρο της αθηνας στην αθηνας και στην ευρυπιδου

και υποθετω σιγουρα σε μαγαζια με ειδη διατροφης μουσουλμανων μεταναστων

----------


## johnrider

*Préparation:*
Une dizaine de graines suffisent pour  faire une infusion et qu’on peut ajouter à l’eau de l’abreuvoir de nos  oiseaux, et ceci une ou deux fois par semaine.

*La dose*:  Faire bouillir un verre d'eau, y ajouter les graines de Nigelle et  laisser infuser jusqu'au refroidissement de l'eau, ensuite filtrer  l'infusion. Dans un litre d'eau, ajouter une cuillerée à soupe de cette  infusion et distribuer aux oiseaux.

Mετάφραση
βράζω το νερό βάζω μετά 10 σπόρια  και τα αφήνω έως ότου κρυώσει στο νερό. Aπό αυτό το μίγμα πρόσθετο μια κουταλια τις σούπας στην ποτίστρα με το νερό 2 φορες την εβδομάδα.

----------


## jk21

αν τρωγονται απο τα πουλια ετσι ή εστω αν σπανε για να μπουνε αυγοτροφη ,δεν χρειαζονται αφεψηματα σπορου που λενε οι Γαλλοι

----------


## Θοδωρής

Τωρα γιατι μας το κανεις αυτο!
Αν όντως τρώγετε απο τα πουλια θα το ενταξω στην διατροφή των πουλιων  μου

----------


## johnrider

_Nigella sativa_ λάδι περιέχει μια αφθονία των συζευγμένο λινελαϊκό (18: 2) οξύ , thymoquinone , nigellone ( dithymoquinone ), [12] melanthin , nigilline , damascenine , και τανίνες .   Melanthin είναι τοξικό σε μεγάλες δόσεις και nigelline είναι  παραλυτικό, έτσι ώστε αυτό το μπαχαρικό πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται με  μέτρο

----------


## johnrider

Eδώ διαβάζω ότι έχει χαμηλή τοξικότητα.  :Confused0007: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12722128

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη καθε τι νεο ,πρεπει αρχικα να δοκιμαζετε σε μικρες ποσοτητες ,ωστε στην εκτροφη του καθενος ,να επιβεβαιωνονται και οι θετικες ακομα ερευνες για μικρη τοξικοτητα .Αν δεις και στις ερευνες στα πουλερικα ,αναφερονται συγκεκριμενες ποσοστοσεις που ειναι χαμηλες .Σιγουρα δεν θα γινει η βασικη τροφη τους (αν ειναι αποδεκτο ) και το θεμα ειναι να εχει δραση σε εχθρους των πουλιων μας σε χαμηλες εστω ποσοτητες .Ακομα και το γνωστο πραγματικο σουσαμι ,που ειναι ενας υπεροχος σπορος και μερος του μιγματος που εγω φτιαχνω και δινω ,αν ηταν σε ποσοστο 40 % σιγουρα δεν θα εκανε καλο ....

----------


## jk21

με αντικοκκιδιακη δραση στα κοτοπουλα (μαζι με  ... κουρκουμα Κουρκουμάς ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric )  )
http://www.ejmm.eg.net/pdf/vol-16-no4-2007/2.pdf


Thus it can be concluded that the use of Nigella 
sativa and curcumin are recommended for control 
of coccidiosis. Further studies on the role of N. 
sativa as an anticoccidial are recommended to 
confirm the results obtained by this work and to 
examine their role as human anticoccidial. 


και προστασια του συκωτιου και των νεφρων (επισης σε κοτοπουλα )

http://jwpr.science-line.com/attachm...92,%202013.pdf


In the present study, the N. sativa 
aqueous solution and N. sativa oil extract
administration shows hepatoprotective and 
nephroprotective effects on acetaminophen induced 
liver and renal injuries to chicks. N. sativa aqueous 
solution administered chicks showed significantly less 
liver and kidney necrosis as compare to control animals 
while N. sativa oil extract treated group showed 
comparatively greater resistance against hepatic and 
renal injuries which is evident by almost normal 
concentrations of serum urea and uric acid.
It is concluded that N. sativa (Black seed) has 
positive effects on urea and uric acid concentrations 
during administration of acetaminophen over dosage, 
(Amr et al., 2005); however, its oil extract is more 
effective than aqueous solution

----------


## jk21

και εδω μια συνολικη κριση απο πλευρας της επιστημης ,των λαογραφικων και επιστημονικων χρησεων του

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3642442/


https://translate.google.gr/translat...2/&prev=search

----------


## Vaggstef

Πως ακριβως το ζηταμε , για να μας καταλαβουν??

----------


## jk21

Μαυροσησαμο το λενε οι περισσοτεροι εδω .Εχει σχεδον σε οποια μαγαζι με βοτανα και μπαχαρικα πας , αλλα και σε πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης και πρωτες υλες αρτοποιιας

----------

